# Diablo III in Deutschland mit anderem Blut (?)



## Leviathan666 (26. August 2009)

> Da erscheint Diablo III vermutlich eh erst 2011, aber die Entwickler von Blizzard wissen schon jetzt genau, wie sehr sie auf Jugendschutz in verschiedenen Ländern achten müssen. Das ist auch gut so, schließlich soll das erwartete Hack´n´Slay möglichst zeitgleich auf der Welt in den Handel kommen. Und Jay Wilson von Blizzard ist ebenfalls bewusst, dass u.a. Deutsche rotes Blut nicht mögen - zumindest die jeweiligen Prüfbehörden.
> 
> Wilson hierzu: "Für Gebiete wie Australien und Deutschland werden wir das Blut definitiv ändern müssen, wenn wir dort an den Start gehen. Das sind nun mal die Richtlinien in diesen Gebieten. Und wir haben kein Problem damit, uns an ihren Bedürfnissen zu orientieren."



_Quelle: http://www.demonews.de/kurznachrichten/ind...shortnews=21625_



*Meine Meinung:* Ich werde mir die deutsche Version des Spiels unter diesen Voraussetzungen nicht kaufen. Eventuell die Originalfassung, sofern das mit einem deutschen BattleNET-Account zusammenspielt. Kompromiss: Eine Version mit grünem Blut ab 12 Jahren und eine Version mit normalem, rotem Blut ab 16/18.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

2 versionen kannst du mal voll knicken

grünes blut und danna b 18 passt die 12 jährigen brauchen wir nicht die können gern wow spielen oder hello kitty online


----------



## Sascha_BO (26. August 2009)

> Wilson hierzu: "Für Gebiete wie Australien und Deutschland werden wir das Blut definitiv ändern müssen, wenn wir dort an den Start gehen. Das sind nun mal die Richtlinien in diesen Gebieten. Und wir haben kein Problem damit, uns an ihren Bedürfnissen zu orientieren."


Von welchen Richtlinien faselt der Depp da? Hätte der sich mal genauer informiert wäre ihm nicht entgangen, daß hier im Land trotz der besch.....eidenen Zensur es immer mal wieder Games ungeschnitten und mit *ROTEM *Blut in den Handel schaffen. Sicher, die sind dann nicht selten ab 18, aber es gibt hier keine Richtlinien die rotes Blut verbieten würden. Außerdem ist die dargestellte Gewalt in D3 ja nu noch längst nicht mit der in anderen Games zu vergleichen.
Aber da Blizz bestimmt eine Freigabe ab 12 anstrebt muß man wohl fast befürchten, daß sie dafür nur zu gern einige Änderungen vornehmen, hauptsache die Dollars und Euros stimmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorium (26. August 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Aber da Blizz bestimmt eine Freigabe ab 12 anstrebt muß man wohl fast befürchten, daß sie dafür nur zu gern einige Änderungen vornehmen, hauptsache die Dollars und Euros stimmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Ich werd mir auf keinen Fall die Deutsche Version holen... ich warte lieber 1-3 Tage ab und habe das Original auf Englisch(das Blut, aber mit Rot =)
Das Deutsche Jugendschutzgesetzt geht mir wieso allmaehlich auf den Piss !!
Wenn ich schon sowas hoere komme ich auf 180°....


----------



## Gulwar (27. August 2009)

Wenn euer Spielerglück so sehr am Blut, als an anderen virtuellen Effekten hängt, euch gute Grafik, zahlreiche Quests und die Story egal sind, euch auch Instanzen und die Zauber und Fähigkeiten der Klassen ebenso egal sind wie der sicher tolle Sound, dann ja dann kauft euch frisches Rinderblut, schüttet es vorher über den Monitor und schon habt ihr alles was ihr braucht.
Wie kann man ein derart geniales Spiel wie Diablo nur auf solche einfachen Dinge reduzieren?
Und rotes Blut ist auch in Deutschland nicht verboten. Sonst müßte man den brutalen Sägesmiley weiter oben auch verbieten.


----------



## Sascha_BO (27. August 2009)

Unser "Spielerglück" hängt sicher nicht am Blut, da gehts wie bei anderen Spielen und Filmen einfach ums Prinzip. Wenn ich für ein Spiel den vollen Preis zahlen soll (welcher je nach Plattform bei neuen Games gern zwischen 50 und 70 Euro liegt) erwarte ich auch das volle Spiel dafür.

Angenommen Du würdest dir die DVD zu _TCM-The Beginning_ kaufen wollen (um mal ein Extrembeispiel zu bringen), würdest Du dir die dt. DVD für 20 Euro kaufen wenn Du weißt, daß unsere Version im Vergleich zur amerikanischen 13 Minuten kürzer ist... nur weil irgendwelche Sesselpupser der Meinung sind, nichtmal Erwachsene dürfen das hier in *D* sehen was der Rest der Welt (außer China) sich anschauen darf? Ich würds nicht tun. Man zahlt den vollen Preis und kriegt "überarbeiteten" Müll.
Sicher ist das Blut bei _Diablo _nicht spielentscheidend, aber wenn es fehlt fehlt halt ein Teil des Spiels... und bei einigen Spielen machen so kleine Dinge wie Blut (oder bei andern Games z.B. Dekoleichen) einen Teil der Atmosphäre aus.

Und außerdem => erwachsen => meine Entscheidung wieviel Spielblut ich vertrage... aber das muß hier nicht auch noch durchgekaut werden. Bleibt halt nur der Importweg um das volle Spiel zu bekommen, aber da zahl ich dann auch gern den vollen Preis.


----------



## Fogbob (28. August 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Unser "Spielerglück" hängt sicher nicht am Blut, da gehts wie bei anderen Spielen und Filmen einfach ums Prinzip. Wenn ich für ein Spiel den vollen Preis zahlen soll (welcher je nach Plattform bei neuen Games gern zwischen 50 und 70 Euro liegt) erwarte ich auch das volle Spiel dafür.
> 
> Angenommen Du würdest dir die DVD zu _TCM-The Beginning_ kaufen wollen (um mal ein Extrembeispiel zu bringen), würdest Du dir die dt. DVD für 20 Euro kaufen wenn Du weißt, daß unsere Version im Vergleich zur amerikanischen 13 Minuten kürzer ist... nur weil irgendwelche Sesselpupser der Meinung sind, nichtmal Erwachsene dürfen das hier in *D* sehen was der Rest der Welt (außer China) sich anschauen darf? Ich würds nicht tun. Man zahlt den vollen Preis und kriegt "überarbeiteten" Müll.
> Sicher ist das Blut bei _Diablo _nicht spielentscheidend, aber wenn es fehlt fehlt halt ein Teil des Spiels... und bei einigen Spielen machen so kleine Dinge wie Blut (oder bei andern Games z.B. Dekoleichen) einen Teil der Atmosphäre aus.
> ...



/sign

Seh ich genauso, ich reduziere das Spiel nicht aufs Blut, aber ich finde das soetwas einen Teil zu der Atmosphäre des Spiels beiträgt. Und die Atmosphäre finde ich grade bei Diablo 3 extrem wichtig. Von daher werd ich mich, wenn es so kommen sollte, an das Online-Versandhaus meines Vertrauens aus England wenden.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Bleibt nur die Frage inwifern es Konflikte beim Kombinieren von englischem D3-Spiel mit dem Battle.Net-Account gibt. Dieser wird ziemlich sicher bis D3 Pflicht sein, da sie ja genau damit das ewige Gecheate und Gedupe unterbinden wollen.


----------



## Geige (28. August 2009)

Sollen sie es machen wie in D2, da gabs auch Rotes Blut, da war ich 10,
bin ich Amok gelaufen?
Nein!
Also macht es wie das letzte mal, dann sind wir alle Glücklich!


----------



## Bierzelthocker (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bleibt nur die Frage inwifern es Konflikte beim Kombinieren von englischem D3-Spiel mit dem Battle.Net-Account gibt. Dieser wird ziemlich sicher bis D3 Pflicht sein, da sie ja genau damit das ewige Gecheate und Gedupe unterbinden wollen.



Genau die Frage stellt sich mir auch. Ich werde mir ebenfalls ne Import-Version holen, wäre natürlich dann sehr ärgerlich wenn sie im Battle.net nicht laufen würde. Gibt es dazu schon nähere Informationen?

Wenn es wie in D2 in Europe bnet geben wird, sollte es ja gehen. Wenn es extra deutsche Server gibt, sieht das vll schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## Sascha_BO (1. September 2009)

Gerade gelesen:

"StarCraft 2 wird für Deutschland zensiert - Blizzard strebt lukrativere USK 12-Freigabe an"
_"Allen Dilling Lead Artist von Blizzard gab bekannt, dass der kommende Strategiespielhit StarCraft 2 für Deutschland nur in einer zensierten Version erscheinen wird. Demnach sollen einige der im Spiel vorkommenden Gewaltdarstellungen abgeändert bzw. abgeschwächt werden. Dies beträfe aber, so Dilling weiter, nur einige wenige Effekte im Spiel.

Blizzard strebt diese Zensuren an, weil man für den deutschen Markt eine USK 12-Freigabe erreichen will. Nach aktuellen Einschätzungen würde die unzensierte Version jedoch möglicherweise ab 16 Jahren freigegeben werden.

Es ist durchaus selten, dass ein Entwickler ein Spiel zensiert, um von einer 16er- auf eine 12er-Freigabe zu kommen. Zu erklären ist dies wohl nur damit, dass eine 12er-Freigabe einfach lukrativer für den Publisher ist, da hier eine breitere Schicht an Käufern angesprochen wird.

Dilling selbst äußerte sich nur soweit zu dem Thema:
"Wir haben damit überhaupt kein Problem. Wir wollen, dass unseren Spielern das Spiel gefällt und sie eine tolle Zeit damit verbringen." 

Erst vor kurzem wurde bekannt, dass Blizzard auf eigene Initiative auch bereits Diablo 3 für Deutschland zensieren wollen - wohlgemerkt, ohne das Spiel bislang der USK vorgelegt zu haben. Beide Spiele sollen 2010 erscheinen. Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob Blizzard auch in Zukunft Titel vorab zensieren wird, sei es aus wirtschaftlichen Erwägungen oder um deutschen Spielern nicht zu viele Erwachseneninhalte zumuten zu müssen."_


Damit dürfte dann wohl so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche sein, daß Blizzard seine Selbstzensur auch auf die dt. D3-Fassung anwenden wird. 
Im Prinzip solls meinen Arsch nicht jucken, werd mir das Spiel dann eh im Ausland besorgen, aber ich finds langsam schon albern, daß Blizz-Games immer mehr auf Kiddy-Kompatibilität ausgerichtet werden nur um scheinbar noch ein paar Dollar mehr zu machen. Dabei kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, daß die Spiele sich mit einer 16er-Freigabe schlechter verkaufen würden. Die Spielerschicht mit der meisten (und meistgenutzten) Kaufkraft ist sicher nicht die der 12-15jährigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

schlimm, dass blizz da mitzieht. aber das problem ist doch die mentalität der alten säcke, die glauben wenn die pixel grün statt rot sind würde das irgendjemand vom amoklaufen abhalten ...


----------



## afrael (1. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> 2 versionen kannst du mal voll knicken
> 
> grünes blut und danna b 18 passt die 12 jährigen brauchen wir nicht die können gern wow spielen oder hello kitty online



 Diablo soll ab 16 sein .

Warum ? Grünes Blut ? Nein danke.

1 und 2 waren auch ab 16 oder ?


----------



## Bllademaster (2. September 2009)

also wenn die blizz typis jetzt diablo 3 genauso versauen wie wow dann spring ich aber im dreieick lasst das spiel doch so wie es is bringts jetzt weihnachten raus von mir aus auch ab 18 dann zocken das wenigstens net wie wow sone dummen kleinen pissblagen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DruffDruff (2. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> schlimm, dass blizz da mitzieht. aber das problem ist doch die mentalität der alten säcke, die glauben wenn die pixel grün statt rot sind würde das irgendjemand vom amoklaufen abhalten ...



Guck mal wer Vorstandsvorsitzender bei Blizzard/Activision ist. Es geht da nur noch um harte Dollars und MAXIMALE Gewinne um die Aktionäre zu beglücken. Der Kunde ist seit dem Einstieg von Activision für Blizzard nur noch Mittel zum Zweck. Das war früher einmal anders, aber alles guten Dinge enden nunmal irgendwann.


----------



## Wayne der 4. (3. September 2009)

Bei der Zensur für D3 geht es ja nicht hauptsächlich um das Blut, sondern um das übertrieben viele Blut und die ganzen Goreeffekte die von den zerplatzenden Gegnern kommen.

Trotzdem ist das mittlerweile FSK 16 Standard und sollte bei Blizz nicht direkt zu braunen Unterhosen führen, die wollen ja schließlich Zensieren noch bevor es in D geprüft wird...

Naja seis drum werd ich mir das Spiel von unseren Freunden den Ösis schicken lassen.

Aber das mit Starcraft ist ne schweinerei...


----------



## MasterXoX (4. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> schlimm, dass blizz da mitzieht. aber das problem ist doch die mentalität der alten säcke, die glauben wenn die pixel grün statt rot sind würde das irgendjemand vom amoklaufen abhalten ...




/sign


----------



## MasterXoX (4. September 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Diablo soll ab 16 sein .
> 
> Warum ? Grünes Blut ? Nein danke.
> 
> 1 und 2 waren auch ab 16 oder ?



Hm, auf der Gamescom konnte man ab 18 Jahren rein. Also zu Diablo 3.


----------



## Karmageddon (7. September 2009)

Wiurd aber wohl daran liegen dass es eben der USK noch nicht vorlag und damit ist grundsätzlich mal alles ab 18.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (24. September 2009)

Wayne schrieb:


> Naja seis drum werd ich mir das Spiel von unseren Freunden den Ösis schicken lassen.




Das ist wohl der einfachste Weg, der mir als Ösi natürlich leichter fällt. Die Frage ist nur, ob es ne "österreichische Deutschfassung" geben wird, also originale Grafiken, Effekte was auch immer mit deutscher Sprachausgabe (wie es z.B. bei Fallout 3 der Fall war). Dies wäre natürlich begrüßenswert, da es hierzulande nicht so "streng" zugeht mit den "Jugendschutz"bestimmungen.


----------



## Nirvana  ! (26. September 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Diablo soll ab 16 sein .
> 
> Warum ? Grünes Blut ? Nein danke.
> 
> 1 und 2 waren auch ab 16 oder ?



tja die zeiten haben sich geändert! nur weil irgendwelche dummen blöden arsc...cher amok laufen wird alles zensiert ...


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (29. September 2009)

Ich würde weniger den Amokläufern die Schuld geben....


----------



## Pharas (30. September 2009)

Also die Amokläufer haben nur passiv dazu beigetragen, da man nun, durch sie, "Gründe" hat, die Augenbinden wieder zur Pflicht zu erklären.
Mir ist so ziemlich alles an einem Spiel wichtig und allem vorran die Atmosphäre, denn wer möchte schon einen "gruseligen 'Science-Fiction'-Film mit den Schlümpfen sehen, die sich dann mit Blumen bewerfen = keinerlei Atmosphäre, nur der Drang zum übergeben. Daher schließe ich mich meinen Vorschreibern an und werde es aus den U.S.A importieren lassen. Mit dem starken Unterschied von Euro zu Dollar, wird vielleicht sogar noch was gespart, trotz Lieferkosten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was Blizzard betrifft, so stimme ich dem zu, dass die "Fusion" mit Activision wohl ein wenig den Kapitalismus in ihren Reihen fördert, aber wenn es so weiterläuft, bleiben bald eh nur die Kinder die Spiele von Blizzard spielen und bei dem ein oder anderen Titel noch ein paar älteren Semesters wegen des Kult-Faktors, der dann wohl auch irgendwann auf der Strecke bleibt.


----------



## Zeqter (30. September 2009)

Sehe eher das Problem bei den vielen Explosionen wodurch es doch etwas von einem schönen Splatter-Feeling halt. 
Aber naja ÖSI-FASSUNG ICH KOMME! Wobei die englishe Fassung auch ganz nice wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (21. November 2009)

Mir eh scheiss egal, werde die engl Version kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrAkE (3. Dezember 2009)

Hm wen ich erlich bin hat mir an D2 es sehr gefallen mit gem splatter effeckten usw.

naja...


jetzt meine frage:

1. bitte ein englisches Warenhaus mir nehnen wo ich das auf englisch bestellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.Gibt es dann ne möglichkeit das spiel trozdem auf deutscher sprachausgabe abzu spielen?
  Ich hab kein Problem mit englisch da ich aus New York komme,


aber ich würde es gern ihrgend wie auf Deutsch schalten da ich noch viel Deutsch lernen muss mit der aussprache usw.

das ist Dialekt bedingt,


wäre nett wenn mir jemand

die fragen beantworten könnte

Mfg


----------



## Areos (3. Dezember 2009)

@frake amazon.uk

btw ich hoffe auch das es eine AT version gibt weil ich keine lust auf kompl english hab aber ungeschnitten sollte es schon sein wegen battlenet mach ich mir keine sorgen weil bis jetzt die server deutschsprachig waren nicht nur für deutsche


----------



## Tikume (3. Dezember 2009)

Nirvana schrieb:


> tja die zeiten haben sich geändert! nur weil irgendwelche dummen blöden arsc...cher amok laufen wird alles zensiert ...



Vor 10 Jahren wurde noch WEITAUS eher zensiert.


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

ich sag nur L4D2.
wenn das so weiter geht dann wird D3 vermutl eh indiziert -_-

ich werd mir vermutl eh ne version ausm ausland kaufen.

grünes blut / keins geht ja mal bei diablo GARNICHT!



Areos schrieb:


> @frake amazon.uk



/sign. super preise, 2-3 tage versand (1-2 bei aufpreis), geringe versandkosten, schöön uncut ;D


----------



## tamirok (26. Dezember 2009)

gut in österreich machen seie den scheis gottsei dank nit^^
und an die die sagen grünes blut macht ja eh nix solln mal 50-60 mobs kloppen und grünes blut sehen das passt einfach nit


----------



## dogfish (2. Januar 2010)

hmm.. denke das spiel wird ehh mindestens ab 16.. und D2 war auch schon ab 16 obwohl schon damals nicht wie bei D1 unteanderm von Actevision gleitet wurde also warum solten sie jetzt D3 nach dem Erfolg von D2 ab 16 machen ?


----------



## masaeN (6. Januar 2010)

bezweifle das in österreich eine andere fassung wie in DE kommen wird ... werd auch die englische kaufen und vermutlich auch den BNET Acc auf english anmelden ... bevor da noch zensiert wird ...


----------



## Behem (6. Januar 2010)

Naja, wenn alle Leute immer nur kaufen und machen was Ihnen vorgeschrieben wird, merken ja auch die Leute nicht das das der falsche Weg ist. Ich lese das jetzt eine Vielzahl von Leuten das Spiel importieren lassen, ja das ist aber weder Protest noch sonst wie hilfreich weil Ihr ja trotzdem das Spiel kauft. Ob jetzt in D. oder im Ausland ist Blizz egal.

Genauso wie CoD6 (MW2) gekauft wurde wie verrückt obwohl gesagt wurde das sie es EXTRA (!) teurer machen. Verweigerung hat schon oft geholfen, selbst als Kind früher hat die Verweigerung von Essen oft die Eltern überzeugt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn Eltern lieben ihre Kinder, und Blizz liebt auch unser Geld, wenn wir nicht kaufen dann ändern sie vielleicht auch mal was an ihrer Einstellung die zur Zeit dort herrscht.


----------



## Dallus&Amoras (7. Januar 2010)

mal eine generele frage kann ein spielehersteller hin gehn und ein spiel ab 12 auf den markt werfen und dann nach ein splaterpatch drauf spielen um der zenzirerei aus dem weg zu gehn?


----------



## dogfish (7. Januar 2010)

@ behem: armen ^^.. und ja du hast schon rehct aber wer lässt die finger von so einem titel nur um "Protest" einzuleiten.. zumal 1 mehr oder weniger gekauftes spiel kaum unterschied macht. Ich weiß das das ne verdammt ignorante Denkweise ist aber es ist doch so oder ?

@ willst auf moral hinaus ?


----------



## Numekz (11. Januar 2010)

Ihr redet jetzt schon wie wild über FSK, grünes Blut und stellt sonstige Spekulationen an. Das Spiel kommt erst in 1 bis 2 Jahren raus (wenn überhaupt^^)! 
Jetzt lasst es doch einfach mal auf euch zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... surprise surprise 
Achja und wegen dem Blut macht euch die wenigsten Sorgen.. sollte es in der deutschen Version grün sein wird es 100 Pro eine Lösung geben das zu ändern, sei es eine Modi oder sonstiges! War immer so und wir auch immer so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

so far.


----------



## Drakhgard (11. Januar 2010)

Schwarzes Blut.

Dann sind alle Gegner eigentlich Roboter und was spritzt ist das Schmieröl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Armes Deutschland und seine Zensur... schrecklich.


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. Januar 2010)

Was ich mich eigentlich frage, ob D3 multilingual wird, sollte es das nämlich werden, würde sich eine Vorbestellung auf amazon.co.uk momentan lohnen, da man es da für knappe 30 Euro momentan vorbestellen kann, und ich bin mir sicher das D3 bei uns min. 50 Euro kosten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apocalyptica (19. Januar 2010)

Numekz schrieb:


> Achja und wegen dem Blut macht euch die wenigsten Sorgen.. sollte es in der deutschen Version grün sein wird es 100 Pro eine Lösung geben das zu ändern, sei es eine Modi oder sonstiges! War immer so und wir auch immer so sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo und blizz erkennt eine änderung am spiel.. 
und tschüss bnet... <.<


----------



## Stammelf (23. Januar 2010)

Hmm war das Blut bei Diablo 2 nicht auch rot?


----------



## MasterMarvin (2. Februar 2010)

Diablo habe ich immer mit vernüftigem Blut spielen können und ich werde es auch weiterhin tun ....das ist nun mal Diablo !!!!!
Aber es ist ja nicht so das man reienweise menschen killt was hier in deutschland sicherlich ein bissel problematisch wäre ....
Also wenn ich auslaufe um den Herrn der Finstenis zu bezwingen , kann man davon ausgehen das da blut fließt ...Basta !!!
Wenn nich ....naja dann lass ich mir was einfallen ...is ja noch zeit ...hehe ....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4NTE (19. Februar 2010)

diablo ohne viel blut ist wie, ist wie, hmm keine ahnung. einfach unvorstellbar. wenn gegner explodieren ist verständlich das viel blut spritzt aber davon mal abgesehen war diablo IMMER erst ab 16. und hey sollte es ab 12 werden na dann herzlichen glückwunsch. wird dann ja im battlenet genauso lustig wie in wow. hey davon träumen wir doch alle.

blut ist zwar nicht wichtig aber persönlich würde ich es nicht spielen weil dann einfach was an der atmosphäre fehlt, ich glaub ich würd denken ich hätt nen grafikfehler dann^^


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

D4NTE schrieb:


> diablo ohne viel blut ist wie, ist wie, hmm keine ahnung. einfach unvorstellbar. wenn gegner explodieren ist verständlich das viel blut spritzt aber davon mal abgesehen war diablo IMMER erst ab 16. und hey sollte es ab 12 werden na dann herzlichen glückwunsch. wird dann ja im battlenet genauso lustig wie in wow. hey davon träumen wir doch alle.
> 
> 
> blut ist zwar nicht wichtig aber persönlich würde ich es nicht spielen weil dann einfach was an der atmosphäre fehlt, ich glaub ich würd denken ich hätt nen grafikfehler dann^^


Diablo III und Starcraft II sollten beide ab 16 sein und dann aber auch unzensiert so finde ich zumindest sollen die Kinder erstmal World of Warcraft spielen und uns unsere ruhe lassen.


----------



## D4NTE (20. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> Diablo III und Starcraft II sollten beide ab 16 sein und dann aber auch unzensiert so finde ich zumindest sollen die Kinder erstmal World of Warcraft spielen und uns unsere ruhe lassen.



/sign


----------



## k4ne2k (21. Februar 2010)

Warum holt ihr euch das game denn alle gleich aus England? Ihr wisst schon das Spiele in Österreich und Schweiz deutschsprachig auf den Markt kommen und dabei nicht unseren Einschränkungen unterliegen?!
Nur mal zum Beispiel wer die Seite nicht kennt: 	http://www2.gameware.at/ 	Alle games sind da 100% uncut zu bekommen.

Viel Spass weiterhin beim Blutvergießen ^^


----------



## LiamProd (4. März 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Sollen sie es machen wie in D2, da gabs auch Rotes Blut, da war ich 10,
> bin ich Amok gelaufen?
> Nein!
> Also macht es wie das letzte mal, dann sind wir alle Glücklich!




Da stand der Jugendschutz der Bundesprüfstelle nur auf einem Stück Papier der im Aktenschrank vor sich hin vegetierte, heut zu Tage wird jedes ach so winzige detail geprüft, ob es denn Auswirkungen auf Psychisch labile und leicht beeinflussbare Menschen hat, die alles auf die Realität übertragen was ihnen wiederfährt.


----------



## Qwalle (10. März 2010)

LiamProd schrieb:


> Da stand der Jugendschutz der Bundesprüfstelle nur auf einem Stück Papier der im Aktenschrank vor sich hin vegetierte, heut zu Tage wird jedes ach so winzige detail geprüft, ob es denn Auswirkungen auf Psychisch labile und leicht beeinflussbare Menschen hat, die alles auf die Realität übertragen was ihnen wiederfährt.




die haben auch den arsch offen.

es gibt täglich garantiert mehr gewalt im tv, als in games.
ist so.
punkt.

und wenn ein film / spiel ab 16 oder 18 ist (UND!!! unzensiert), dann haben die eltern darauf zu achten, was ihre kinder spielen / sehen.
nicht die kinder - die es im regelfall einfach nicht besser wissen, wenn sie eh nen knacks weg haben
und auch nicht die entwickler - die verdienen schließlich ihr brot mit ihren "meisterwerken"

mich kotzt diese diskussion jetzt schon fast 10 jahre lang an und das einzige, was kollege fail in berlin dazu zu sagen hat ist:

mehr zensur ! alles verbieten ! alle gefährlich !

das nervt doch echt ...

zeiten ändern sich - die gesellschaft verstumpft - akzeptiert das endlich und lasst uns spieler in ruhe ^^


mal ehrlich:
mehr verantwortung bei den erwachsenen leuten lassen

ich hab mir früher auch nicht vom staat vorschreiben lassen, was ich mir in der glotze anschaue - das haben mir auch meine eltern verboten, wenns zu doll war (habs aber meistens trotzdem geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dd2ren (23. März 2010)

Ich habe noch nie und werde auch nie zensierte Games kaufen , diese bevormundung habe ich nicht nötig , dann hole ich es mir im Ausland oder garnicht !


----------



## Soulblighter (23. März 2010)

... sollte es so sein, dass "Diablo 3" stark zensiert wird, mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Vertraut den Hackern! Auch wenn sich dass blöd anhört. Bestes Beispiel, als "Fallout 3" in Deutschland raus kam, wie sehr wurde da geheult, dass man die Gegner nicht zerstückeln und es kein Blut gab. 3 Tage später gab es ein "Bloodpatch". Das wird es dann bestimmt auch bei "Diablo 3" geben, wenn es so kommen sollte. Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Sorry, aber die Spieleindustrie will es doch so! Ich habe die P18 schon zweifach überschritten, denn bin ich doch hoffentlich schon alt genug um in den ganzen Genuß eines Spieles zu kommen, oder? Oder muss ich dazu erst 50 werden?


----------



## Kovacs (25. März 2010)

warum so ein Spiel nicht generell ab 18? DAO hats vorgemacht, dass es sich lohnt. Zudem zahlungskräftige Zielgruppe, kein rumgehühner mit Zensur und schlechte Presse wegen angeblicher Gewaltverherrlichung etc. pp.
Aber bis in Deutschland endlich akzeptiert wird, dass es Spiele für Erwachsene gibt (genau wie Comics) werde auch ich in Rente sein.
Leider haben zuwenig Hersteller auch den Mumm diesen Weg zu gehen, sehr schade.


----------



## Frayd (13. April 2010)

> *Soulblighter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

wer weiß obs überhaupt legal ist, aber entweder bekommen die hacker den dank
oder blizzard lässt das blut wies is...
scheiß auf die version ab 12! die kiddies können ruhig noma bissi warten oder
se bekommen eh ne gecrackte version von unseren werten crackern/hackern, von daher..


----------



## Schneelilie (21. Juli 2010)

Hmm ich als "labiler Mensch" aka Larperin behaupte mal es ist Humbug ^.^ Blut in Spielen (auch Wow hat Blut, Aion ist da jugendfreier) verursacht keine Massenmorde. Dämlich Zensuren schon. Auf übermässige Zensur folgte stets Gewalt *schulterzuck*

Ich wollte schon immer mal Wien besuchen *auf Releasedatum wart*


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (12. August 2010)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Hmm ich als "labiler Mensch" aka Larperin behaupte mal es ist Humbug ^.^ Blut in Spielen (auch Wow hat Blut, Aion ist da jugendfreier) verursacht keine Massenmorde. Dämlich Zensuren schon. Auf übermässige Zensur folgte stets Gewalt *schulterzuck*
> 
> Ich wollte schon immer mal Wien besuchen *auf Releasedatum wart*



Als Wiener kann, nein, MUSS ich dir Wien empfehlen. Soll besonders, laut Wetterbericht (ja, wir haben den Käse Jahre im Vorhinein!) zum Releasedatum besonders schön hier sein. Egal, wann der ist, wir Wiener sind kompromissbereit. Und nachher direkt ins Schweizerhaus (hoffentlich haben die Wlan, gutes Bier hams ja scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (13. August 2010)

Hm...werd's mir dann wahrscheinlich auch aus Österreich bestellen. 

Habt ihr Bioshock 1 gezockt? Das erste Level....Doctor Steinman sticht mit was auch immer (Skalpell, Spritze...ka) auf eine auf seinem OP-Tisch liegende Frau ein (ka, ob sie bereits tot ist...ich vermute es aber mal).
Mit Uncut-Patch: Die Leiche zuckt wie blöd (.......gut, vielleicht hat sie zu dem Zeitpunkt doch noch gelebt).
Ohne Uncut-Patch: Keine einzige Regung.

Ihr glaubt nicht, was bei diesem Spiel an Atmosphäre flöten geht, wenn man den Uncut-Patch NICHT hat.

PS: @Nirvana !: Emo ftw! ^__^


----------



## Meshugga (29. August 2010)

Es ist doch ganz einfach, einfach keine deutschen Spiele kaufen. 
Ich frag mich was das geschrei immer soll wenn keiner mehr Deutsche Spiele kauft regelt sich das Problem ganz von alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. September 2010)

Fakt 1: Nur weil ein Spiel ab 18 ist, werden es nicht nur Leute über 18 Spielen
Fakt 2. Als ich noch Nachhilfe gegeben habe, hatten 4. Klässler GTA auf der PS2 und das war garantiert nicht ab 10 ^^.
Fakt 3: Ab 18 macht ein Spiel auch für 12 Jährige interessanter und es gibt IMMER jemanden der es ihnen kauft

Ich frag mich immer wo das Problem ist 2 Versionen auf den Markt zu bringen oder von mir aus nen Patch für 5 Euro im Bnet anzubieten damit man ne Uncut Version bekommt.
Und wenn man für den Patch noch ne Kreditkarte braucht ist es ausgeschlossen das unter 18 jährige die Uncut Version bekommen *HUSTHUST*.


----------



## Sikes (9. September 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach werden solche "Details" wie Blut oder andere Splattereffekte in Deutschland nicht nur gesperrt wegen potenzieller Amokläufer sondern auch wegen ganz normalen Usern. Wenn ich teils Kommentare in den Foren lese wundert es mich, dass in einigen Spielen noch geflucht werden darf ohne es gleich ganz zu sperren oder zu zensieren. Leute, ich bin 26 und spiele gerne Diablo, Left for Dead und co. aber ich kann so langsam immer wie mehr verstehen weshalb solche Dinge immer wie mehr zensiert werden. Was ich damit meine: Erst grade gestern bin ich mit meinem Sohn auf einen Spielplatz mit kleinem Fussballfeld gegangen. Neben meinem Sohn und einem andern bekannten Jungen gab es kaum vernünftige Worte auf dem Feld! 6 - 9 Jährige Jungs die sich gegenseitig mit den schlimmsten Schimpfwörten zugerufen hatten, welche zwar kaum verstanden haben was der andere gesagt hat es aber als Grund sah einen anzupöbeln... ich meine... das kann es doch ECHT nicht sein? Das meiste werden die nicht von den Eltern haben sondern SEHR wahrscheinlich von älteren Geschwistern und deren Kumpels. Alles in allem ist der Umgangston im allgemeinen in sämtlichen Alterstufen doch sehr viel ruppiger und unfreundlicher geworden, da finde ich (zum Leid aller Gamer inklusive mir) es trotzdem gut wenn in Spielen vielleicht nicht das brutalst Mögliche gezeigt wird. Denkt vielleicht auch mal daran. 

MfG Sikes


----------



## Grenzer (10. September 2010)

Also zum Topic, mir ist das wirklich egal ob das Blut nun grün oder rot ist, solange das Spiel ansich spielbar ist, es kein gedupe geben wird und der support stimmt.


Und nun OT: Wenn ich hier lese wie die meisten über die Zensur herziehen und sich dann zeitgleich in nem Forum rumtreiben in dem sie Ihre eigenen Worte selbst zensieren "müssen?" dann frag ich mich was hier falsch läuft. 

Hier werden Leute als "Depp" tituliert... Kinder (und ja, ihr wart auch mal Kinder) werden als "dumme kleine pissblage" abgestempelt... und wie oben erwähnt: "besch.....eidenen Zensur" oder "arsc...cher".

Ihr könnt doch nicht ernsthaft über die Zensur meckern und euch dann selbst zensieren. Sinnvolle Lösung wäre ein ab 18 Forum oder ein Privates, da könntet Ihr euch dann voll austoben.



Und spart eure Spucke für andere Leute auf, da ich das hier nicht weiter verfolgen werde.


----------



## Krovvy (12. September 2010)

nicht das manche anfangen leute aufzuschlitzen, um zu sehen ob es wirklich grünes blut gibt. ich finde auch, dass es viel zur atmosphäre beiträgt, aber blizzard soll halt machen, damit sie bloss nicht spiele wie aion oder war machen *ugly*


----------



## kelan asgard (14. Oktober 2010)

Solangsam nervt es wirklich. Warum müssen wir, die schon 18 oder weit drüber sind, uns so bevormunden lassen. Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall das Spiel aus dem Ausland besorgen. Ich hoffe nur das es dann auch mit dem Battle.net funktioniert. Also erstmal abwarten was kommt. Diablo war ja vorher auch immer ab 16 freigegeben warum dann auf einmal ab 12 nur damit die kleinen pickelgesichter spielen können? Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise wir waren ja alle mal 12, aber warum sollte mir der Staat vorschreiben was ich zu spielen habe und was nicht...


----------



## Stiller1993 (17. Oktober 2010)

Und selbst wenn es zenziert werden sollte, es gibt immer noch Blood-Patches oder Uncensored-Patches die das ganze dann wieder aufheben.


----------



## Serodian (18. Oktober 2010)

Stiller1993 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn es zenziert werden sollte, es gibt immer noch Blood-Patches oder Uncensored-Patches die das ganze dann wieder aufheben.



Was bei Games Marke Bioshock funktioniert wird mit D3 aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach NICHT funktionieren. Ich erinnere nur an den Ban eines Players in SC2 weil er im Single Player gecheatet hat(was ihm online keinen klaren nutzen bringt außer ein paar mehr erfolgspunkte). Über den Ban kann man jetzt streiten, was ich damit verdeutlichen will ist, wie weit Blizz geht. Der Patch greift ins Game direkt ein und verstößt somit - aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach - gegen die EULA. Ein Import ist da wieder was anderes, da das Spiel afaik so Rechtskonform ist und du es nicht in Deutschland kaufst. Sollte ich mich irren, könnt ihr mich gerne Berichtigen.

Viele Grüße,
Sero


----------



## Erik1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke das es noch mind. 6 Monate nach Relase von Cata dauern wird bis D3 kommen wird denke ich. Den 2 Umsatzgaranten schnell hintereinander raus bringen wird Blizzard nicht wäre nicht Gewinnbringen genung.
Würde man sich selber schaden. Meine Vermutung ist sogar noch weiter 1 Jahr nach Cata dann haben sie noch ein Jahr Zeit bis zum 4 Addon WoW das laut Ghostcrowe (ein Intervie von früher) auch geplant ist.

MFG


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2010)

im ernst .. wen juckt zurzeit noch die altersbegrenzung .. spiele die in deutschland zensiert wurden kaufe ich mir in österreich.. fertig 

in deutschland ist die zensur sowieso übertrieben .. prototype is sogar "verboten"


----------



## Falling (24. Oktober 2010)

einfach bei www.gamesonly.at bestellen und fertig =)


----------



## Sulli (24. Oktober 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> in deutschland ist die zensur sowieso übertrieben .. prototype is sogar "verboten"



Sogar die Nennung in Zeitschriften ist verboten und wird als Werbung gesehen .. Aber Proto ist nen Geiles Game ^^


----------



## pvenohr (25. Oktober 2010)

Diablo 3 und P*ototype kann man kaum miteinander vergleichen. Das eine ist im Fantasybereich angesiedelt und das andere nicht (Die richtige Zuordnung dürfte nicht schwer fallen). Ich bezweifle das das Spiel hier großartig geschnitten wird, dafür gibts einfach keinen Anlass, da der Bezug zur Wirklichkeit wenig bis gar nicht vorhanden ist. Soweit ich weiß wird in Deutschland eine ab 16-Einstufung angestrebt.

Was die Aussage von Jay Wilson angeht denke ich das sich der gute einfach nicht richtig informiert hat oder einfach etwas lapidar daher geredet hat. Ein Spiel wie Diablo 3 gibt der USK jedenfalls keinen Anlass für eine Einstufung ab 18 oder höher.


----------



## gotcha10 (25. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## gotcha10 (25. Oktober 2010)

Falling schrieb:


> einfach bei www.gamesonly.at bestellen und fertig =)



/sign


----------



## Raptorian (28. Oktober 2010)

Wenn eine Zensierung seitens Blizzard kommt, dann natürlich für die gesamt Europäische Fassung da kann man in Europa kaufen wo man will. So war das immer und so wird es auch bei Blizzard bleiben. Siehe Braufest ist auch in ganz Europa in Wow entfernt worden und das liegt nichteinmal unmittelbar an Deutschland.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (26. März 2011)

Den wichtigsten Aspekt bei allem hat hier offenbar noch niemand betrachtet.
Blizzard will das das Spiel eine FSK16 Freigabe bekommt um grössere Käuferschichten erreichen zu können. Sie werden alles dafür nötige tun!
Bislang bekamen alle Demos und Videos (siehe z.b. Gamescom) die sie der USK vorlegten eine 16er Freigabe auch wenn manche davon weniger Blut aufwiesen.

Das kann niemand Blizzard verübeln. Da man bei Wc3, WoW, Sc2 über den Battle.net Account die Englischen Versionen downloaden kann gehe ich davon aus das das bei D3 ebenso sein wird. Wie man damit die jugendschutzrechtliche Seite lösen möchte ist mir aber unklar.

Starcraft 2 hätten sie (wenn es nicht ohne Schnitte) die 12er Freigabe bekommen hätte genauso bearbeitet weil es eine zwangsweise Notwendigkeit darstellt. Man kann in Europa den Esport nur dann weiter ausbauen wenn man ein Spiel hat welches quasi für jeden frei zugänglich ist (mit CS ist schon ein 16er Titel vorhanden denn man nicht vor 22 Uhr öffentlich zeigen darf). Deshalb war die 12er Freigabe ein Muss.

Das beste wäre für Diablo3 eine gekürzte und eine ungekürzte Version auszuliefern was aber logistisch nicht machbar ist. Die USK wird entscheiden nicht Blizzard!


----------



## myadictivo (4. April 2011)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Unser "Spielerglück" hängt sicher nicht am Blut, da gehts wie bei anderen Spielen und Filmen einfach ums Prinzip. Wenn ich für ein Spiel den vollen Preis zahlen soll (welcher je nach Plattform bei neuen Games gern zwischen 50 und 70 Euro liegt) erwarte ich auch das volle Spiel dafür.



lahmes argument. du kannst grünes blut dann auch als special edition feature verkaufen was sonst niemand auf der welt bekommt (außer die jungs von down under)
gesetz dem fall es fehlen keine animationen, zwischensequenzen und co ist mir die farbe des blutes bei einem spiel wie diablo 3 sowas von egal.
werd mir aber wahrscheinlich auch die englische version holen, ist bestimmt billiger


----------



## LeWhopper (1. August 2011)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Damit dürfte dann wohl so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche sein, daß Blizzard seine Selbstzensur auch auf die dt. D3-Fassung anwenden wird.
> Im Prinzip solls meinen Arsch nicht jucken, werd mir das Spiel dann eh im Ausland besorgen, aber ich finds langsam schon albern, daß Blizz-Games immer mehr auf Kiddy-Kompatibilität ausgerichtet werden nur um scheinbar noch ein paar Dollar mehr zu machen. Dabei kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, daß die Spiele sich mit einer 16er-Freigabe schlechter verkaufen würden. Die Spielerschicht mit der meisten (und meistgenutzten) Kaufkraft ist sicher nicht die der 12-15jährigen.



Das Problem schätze ich wird sein, dass du nicht mit einer Auslandsversion weit kommen wirst. Denn laut der (inoffiziellen) Veröffentlichungstabelle die bei mmo-chamion.com zu sehen war. (Die bis jetzt bei jeder Veröffentlichung gestimmt hat) wird das Battle.Net zu einer Steam Ähnlichen Plattform mit ggf. sogar eigenem Programm wie Steam ausgebaut. Und dann wars das leider mit der ab 18 Version. [BNET2 3rd Parties]

Quelle: Ich weiß jedesmal wenn man es als Fakt benutzt wird ein Kätzchen sterben aber das ist mir wurst 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Das Problem schätze ich wird sein, dass du nicht mit einer Auslandsversion weit kommen wirst. Denn laut der (inoffiziellen) Veröffentlichungstabelle die bei mmo-chamion.com zu sehen war. (Die bis jetzt bei jeder Veröffentlichung gestimmt hat) wird das Battle.Net zu einer Steam Ähnlichen Plattform mit ggf. sogar eigenem Programm wie Steam ausgebaut. Und dann wars das leider mit der ab 18 Version. [BNET2 3rd Parties]
> 
> Quelle: Ich weiß jedesmal wenn man es als Fakt benutzt wird ein Kätzchen sterben aber das ist mir wurst


du hast gesehen das der thread 2 jahre alt ist?

letzter stnd ist unzensiert. wie diablo 2 auch. das war blutig ohne ende um ab 16

fraglich ist auch wie es umgesetzt werden sollte. die clients sind in europa alle gleich. auch nen deutscher kann sich einfach die englishe version runterladen. geht also nur über ip und das is mit 30 sec proxy abgetan


----------



## LeWhopper (3. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> du hast gesehen das der thread 2 jahre alt ist?
> 
> letzter stnd ist unzensiert. wie diablo 2 auch. das war blutig ohne ende um ab 16
> 
> fraglich ist auch wie es umgesetzt werden sollte. die clients sind in europa alle gleich. auch nen deutscher kann sich einfach die englishe version runterladen. geht also nur über ip und das is mit 30 sec proxy abgetan



Upps^^ Naja nicht aufs Datum geachtet. So oft geht man ja nicht ins Diablo Unterforum. Ja das mit der IP hast du recht aber bei Steam z.B. kann ich mitm Proxy nur Ausländische Spiele aktivieren aber leider nicht uncut spielen (CoD: MW2 als Beispiel). Nur mit Cracks oder Uncut Patches eben.


----------



## phamo (1. September 2011)

Wie es derzeit ausschaut, wird Diablo 3 in DE von der USK ab 16 Jahren eingestuft, zumindestens die Demo-Version auf der Gamescom. Die Frage ist ob es noch wesentlich "heftigere" Inhalte im Rest des Spiels vorkommen werden.


----------



## wowfighter (7. September 2011)

Hab nen Beta Opt-In 

Hier ein Bild vom Installations Ordner und Des Lunchers. Das Spiel hat Übrigens nur 2GB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




An die Moderatoren:
Ich darf das posten es gibt keine NDA!!!


----------



## Gazeran (7. September 2011)

Will auch...i


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. September 2011)

Hat ja "nur" 2GB, weil ja auch nicht mal 1/4 des gesamten Spiels in der Beta enthalten ist


----------

